# Mobilicity



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Just heard about a new wireless company entering the market. Don't know if you would be able to use a jailbroken iPhone on their network or not. Or perhaps the new iPad. Haven't had a chance to look into it yet. Going to now, but if anyone already has, feel free to share here.


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

Just going on my memory, so I may be wrong. I believe the spectrum purchased during the auction was on a band frequency not compatible with the iphone. 

I'll see if I can dig up a link to support that.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

You will not be able to use the iPhone on WIND, or Public Mobile.

Wind Mobile / T-Mobile 3G AWS iPhone Predictions | wifitalk.ca


----------

